# 13 years to finish Gaudi's Sagrada Familia



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If all goes to plan, by 2026 Catalunya's most iconic building will be completed in 2026. Here's what it will look like:


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Another white elephant


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it's horrible. The only religious building that equals its sheer ugliness must be the Liverpool RC Cathedral, which I believe is known locally as 'the Pope's Lunar Voyager' or something similar..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I must admit I'm not enthused by it either.

I was very disappointed when I went to visit the half finished version years ago, and I seem to remember it was quite expensive.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I was there a year or so ago and was tremendously disappointed. I'm not sure exactly what I expected, but it was the inside area that was the worst let down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I was there a year or so ago and was tremendously disappointed. I'm not sure exactly what I expected, but it was the inside area that was the worst let down.


Same here.

Looks like a







for the Sagrada Familia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Same here.
> 
> Looks like a
> 
> ...


Wheras Casa Battlo was absolutely stunning


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I must be weird then because I thought it was amazing, inside and out.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Same here.
> 
> Looks like a
> 
> ...


Sorry everyone I have to disagree, I thought it was quite stunning when I visited even if parts were a building site. Loved all the Gaudi works in Barcelona. The video showing the finished building is amazing, hope I live long enough to see the real thing. It reminded me of the mountains of Monserrat just up the road maybe thats where he got his inspiration. Does look a lot to do in 13 years though, probably best not to trust builders estimates!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well I must be weird then because I thought it was amazing, inside and out.


Not at all.
I'm sure the majority of people like it or even think it's amazing, but I much, much prefer other Gaudi stuff like Parque Güell.


----------



## Joeyjo (Jul 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I think it's horrible. The only religious building that equals its sheer ugliness must be the Liverpool RC Cathedral, which I believe is known locally as 'the Pope's Lunar Voyager' or something similar..


Paddy's wigwam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not at all.
> I'm sure the majority of people like it or even think it's amazing, but I much, much prefer other Gaudi stuff like Parque Güell.


You know they are going to start charging people to go in that park now?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You know they are going to start charging people to go in that park now?


No I didin't.
If they charged 50cents a person or 1 € for non residents I'd think it was quite a good way of making a little money, but judging from past experience, when they decide to charge for something , it goes from nothing to quite a hefty charge overnight and that would be a shame. When I used to go on a Sunday when I lived in Valls (which I liked almost as much as Weston Super Mud) it was always packed, full of people from every age group and nationality.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The charges for Park Güell start on 25th October. This only applies to the Monumental Zone (where most tourists go) and not to the main park.

The entrance fee will be €8 per person (€7 if booked online in advance). There are reduced rates for children and those aged 65+. Access will be limited to 400 tickets every half hour. 

People who live in the area around the park will not be charged.

The opening hours of the park have also been extended. They are now 

Autumn/Winter (25 October to 23 March) : 8.30am to 6pm

Spring/Summer (24 March to 19 October) : 8am to 9.30pm

The two main reasons for introducing this are to help pay for maintenance of the park (especially the Gaudi works) and also to control the number of people in the park at any one time - currently it does get very crowded.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> The charges for Park Güell start on 25th October. This only applies to the Monumental Zone (where most tourists go) and not to the main park.
> 
> The entrance fee will be €8 per person (€7 if booked online in advance). There are reduced rates for children and those aged 65+. Access will be limited to 400 tickets every half hour.
> 
> ...


You see, exactly what I was saying, 8euros per person is very expensive IMO, but it is a good idea to control the number of people in the park and put a percentage of the entrance fee towards the upkeep of the park


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I was there a year or so ago and was tremendously disappointed. I'm not sure exactly what I expected, but it was the inside area that was the worst let down.


Strav, as you know I'm a great fan of your photos and often look at them for sheer enjoyment.
Have you seriously considered putting a book of them together and taking it around publishers in Spain, UK and anywhere, really?
I'd buy it.

P.S. I am not Strav's mum either....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Strav, as you know I'm a great fan of your photos and often look at them for sheer enjoyment.
> Have you seriously considered putting a book of them together and taking it around publishers in Spain, UK and anywhere, really?
> I'd buy it.
> 
> P.S. I am not Strav's mum either....



Hi Mum

Thats kind of you to say. No, I never considered that, although I am just about to embark on a Calendar. Ive been meaning to do it for years, but never got around to it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Mum
> 
> Thats kind of you to say. No, I never considered that, although I am just about to embark on a Calendar. Ive been meaning to do it for years, but never got around to it


Well, son, let me know when you've finished it and it can be purchased because I'll buy it for the photos. I don't need the dates part! 

I'm serious about publishing. I don't know anything about the technical side of photography -I don't know much about anything technical - but I do know what is pleasing to the eye and other aesthetic senses and those photos are amazing.


----------

